# Liquid Sodium Chloride / salt brine



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Im not sure which its called or what is the difference but i read the spray liquid salt brine is more efficient that spreading bulk salt in parking lots. I do have 2 375 gallon water tanks to store the liquid in my truck but the question is:

How much liquid will I go through on 1 application of salt?

I read in a post that you should spray 75 gallons per 1 acre parking lot. I have 15 parking lots that total about 14 acres. That means i would need 1050 gallons per application. That just seems like a whole lot to me. Thats 8000 lbs in my truck when normally 4000lbs of rock salt is plenty.

Is 75 gallons per acre accurate?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*deicing*

You need a saline refractometer 
to assure you have a twenty three percent brine
solution.

the coverage issue is one of nozzle selection assuring you have the right 
type of nozzles and the proper boom size.


----------



## grassguy123 (Jan 4, 2010)

so what if i had the right nozzle and right mixure. how many gallons should i spray per acre?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

grassguy123;1313106 said:


> so what if i had the right nozzle and right mixure. how many gallons should i spray per acre?


75 gallons would be average. Sometimes more sometimes less. 14 acre = 1,050 gallon average. 1,050 gallon salt brine x 10.66 pounds per gallon =11,193 pounds of salt brine.

11,193 pounds of salt brine at approx .10 / gallon = $105 Figuring salt at $80/ton you would need approx 5 ton to treat 14 acres at a cost of $400

Numbers are approx and rounded for ease of calculating.

I spray a 90/10 mix of salt brine / calcium chloride. I like how it reacts better.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

There are also times you are going to spray less or spray more. But to be honest with you New operators fall into that category or spraying too much or not spraying enough. But this all depends on your setup. 

a buddy of mine gave me his numbers of how much brine he went through in one season, how many times they went out, and all the locations they sprayed. And We found out his guys Must of been putting out over 300 gallons at one gas station that should of been no more that 150 TOPS! 

So what it comes down to is how experienced you are and how clean you can get the pavement with your plow.


----------

